# Frame building



## Ed Minas (Sep 25, 2018)

Any recommendations for custom modern frame builders who have a jig?

Thanks in advance


----------



## 66TigerCat (Sep 28, 2018)

What type of bike are you looking to have built ?


----------



## Ed Minas (Sep 28, 2018)

Thanks for reply.  I want to build this (see photo). With an electric motor.


----------



## the tinker (Sep 28, 2018)

I like the valve wheel and her hat. What is that pipe coming up from the back on the left, is is gas operated?


----------



## Ed Minas (Sep 29, 2018)

the tinker said:


> I like the valve wheel and her hat. What is that pipe coming up from the back on the left, is is gas operated?



It is electric just made to look wacky.  Welcome to streampunk


----------



## 66TigerCat (Sep 29, 2018)

You're looking for a one off. It would probably be a fairly expensive build. Where are you located ?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 11, 2018)

a bicycle frame builder would have no experience building something like that. any good fab shop could build something like that at about $120.00 an hour.


----------

